# Bild halb rgb halb schwarz-weiß



## Tom Ludwig (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist ein farbiges Bild zur hälfte schwarz weiß darzustellen?
Ich möchte einen Verlauf von schwarz-weiß zu farbig bekommen...
Vielen Dank


----------



## Consti (15. Juni 2004)

Hab das letzens noch gemacht:

Du machst es so:

1. Bild laden
2. Macht aus einer normalen Ebene eine Photoshop Ebene
3. Diese Ebene duplizieren.
4. Jetzt die dublizierte Ebene auf Grau Werte Stellen (Farbton / Sättigung)
5. Nun erstellst du eine Vektormaske
6. Wähle Schwarz + Weiss als Vorder-/Hintergrundfarbe aus
7. Mach einen Verlauf in der Vektormaske (Alles was schwarz ist, wird transparent, alles was Weiss ist, bleibt voll sichtbar - Graustufen sind zwischenwerte)

8. Fertig!
//edit: Oder ich glaub Ebenenmaske heisst das Du musst aufjedenfall auf den Knopf in der Ebenepalette klicken, der aussieht wie ein Graues Rechteck und innendrin ein Kreis hat (der weiss ist).

Es kann dann SO aussehen!


----------



## Fineas (16. Juni 2004)

Lässt sich eigentlich nur noch anmerken, dass für ein schönes schwarz/weiss nach eigenem Ermessen der Kanalmixer sehr gute Dienste tut (und es heisst in der Tat Ebenenmaske).


----------



## Fineas (16. Juni 2004)

... das ganze verbildlicht:


----------



## Tom Ludwig (16. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir alles sehr weiter geholfen !


----------



## Consti (16. Juni 2004)

Zu der Graustufen Umwandlung noch was:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html (Video)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27618.html (HTML)

Da kann man noch viel rausholen - Die Tuts ansich sind sehr gut, du musst halt nur deine Wünsche anpassen bzw. alles auf dein Bild abstimmen!


----------



## Lobi (16. Juni 2004)

Wenn du nicht mit dem Kanalmixer arbeiten musst/willst gibt es auch noch eine zweite einfachere Möglichkeit!

Einfach die Hälfte des Bildes markieren... weiche Auswahlkante auf 50 einstellen... Bild/Einstellungen/Sättigung verringern... fertig!


----------



## Fineas (16. Juni 2004)

... was dann allerdings wieder zum Einheitsgrau führt. Ausserdem gehen Bildinformationen verloren, weil sich alles auf einer Ebene abspielt. Mag einfacher sein und zum Ziel führen - will man sein Ergebnis jedoch korregieren muss man alles von vorn beginnen. Deshalb: 2 Ebenen sind wie oben beschrieben schon sinnvoll. Und über die Ebenenmaske lässt sich der Grenzbereich wesentlich präziser festlegen.


----------



## da_Dj (16. Juni 2004)

Wie wärs ganz einfach mit einer Verlaufsumsetzung mit eigener Ebenenmaske   Da kann man wirklich schicke Sachen mit machen  Wobei ich bei diesem Weg nicht garantiere, dass das S/W-Resultat das allerbeste ist, aber mir hat der Weg irgendwie meist ausgereicht, ansonsten wie in dem S/W-Tutorial und mit Ebenenmaske arbeiten.


----------

